# I could not resist!



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found a G27 at my favorite Pawn shop that had not been shot enough to get dirty. I made a ridiculously low offer and was not denied. I may have to find a G23 to keep it company.









GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Great find, and having your offer accepted makes it even better. 
I have a G22 on layaway and a G23 is on my waiting list.


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

PhuBai70 said:


> Great find, and having your offer accepted makes it even better.
> I have a G22 on layaway and a G23 is on my waiting list.


+1


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Considering the pawn shop paid the state taxes, my adjusted price was $354.75. There's no way I can lose.
I love my G26 and the G27 is identical except it has more horsepower.
If they are good enough for Hickok45...........



Well....you know.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I found a G27 at my favorite Pawn shop that had not been shot enough to get dirty. I made a ridiculously low offer and was not denied. *I may have to find a G23 to keep it company.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would be a wise Idea!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a better idea. Why stop there?


----------



## TenMileHunter (Mar 4, 2017)

I intended to get a G27 to accompany my G23 but found a G33 at such a great price. My next Glock will be a G22.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

All of my semi-autos are 45ACP so I decided to try something different just for the heck of it. I'm not interested in 9MM so I considered a 40S&W. After looking at a few I decided on the Glock 22 and I was fortunate enough to get the last OD green frame/black slide that Turner's had at any of their local stores. It's still on layaway but I'm anxious to shoot a caliber that is new to me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

After reading this post I hadda' get another one to add to the other one. One for each pocket.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice score Goldwing!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> After reading this post I hadda' get another one to add to the other one. One for each pocket.
> 
> View attachment 18090


Those are snazzy!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I am very much enjoying my new G27. It got a Talon grip wrap yesterday and will receive Glock night sights in a week or two. I found a factory G22 magazine on sale for $18 and another 100 round box of Winchester 165 gr. FMJ for $.20 per cartridge today. She will get a shakedown tomorrow when the sub-zero temps get up to 30*.

GW


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Sometimes you can pick up near new Glock's in pawn shots that still have the copper grease. Meaning super good condition. Pays to keep an eye open.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Mowgli Terry said:


> Sometimes you can pick up near new Glock's in pawn shots that still have the copper grease. Meaning super good condition. Pays to keep an eye open.


Two of my three Glocks have been pawn guns and neither were shot enough to require cleaning when I acquired them. The G19 was only $380, and the G27 was $375. The G26 came from a LGS and was under $400, like new in box with 4 magazines IIRC.
I found and purchased a Crimson Trace Laser Grip new on Ebay for the G27 today for $98. New ones are $290.

GW


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

My G23.4 came from a pawn shop. I can't remember but it was less than $400.00. The backstraps were missing. The folks at Glock sent along a set of backstraps when the recoil was exchanged. Of late, I have been buying used magazines for $10.00. Being on a fixed income is the inspiration for the bargains hunts.


----------

